# English carrier pigeon abandoned chicks



## Shazia.ahsan26 (Apr 25, 2020)

My English carrier had laid 2 eggs, 9 days earlier they hatched. She n her mate cared for the chicks taking turns. One day the male decided not to feed them. The female continued but the next day she also stopped feeding the chicks. She didnt even sit on them for body warming. I watched carefully, when i took the chicks along with the nesting bowl both were not concerned. The chicks were damn hungry so i googled n youtubed for chick food n procedure. I fed them n returned it to the hen. Still she was not bothered rather they were trying courting again. Since 2 days i hand feed the chicks. Not sure of y they did abandon the babies. Please help here!!!!!
If they mate now.....same story will repeat.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The parents will start leaving the babies alone when they are about 10-14 days old. Put them back in the nest, but just keep on checking if they are getting fed or not. The parents usually start mating again when the babies are about 2 weeks old.

Why don't you invest in fake eggs? When eggs get laid, you just swop them with the fake eggs. That way, no new babies will hatch. Otherwise you might soon end up with a lot of pigeons.


----------

